# Skiing in summer without snow and freezing



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Where can you ski in summer time without snow and freezing?

1.) Monte Kaolino, Bavaria, Germany
http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/monte-kaolino

2.) Górka Szczęśliwicka, Warsaw, Poland
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851711&highlight=

Which other locations exist? Please post pictures.


----------

